# Is somebody here going to USC in fall semester 2005???



## Cheneration (May 24, 2005)

Hello to all of you!!!
I am from Germany and have been accepted to USC in Film & Television Production for the coming fall semester. Is somebody in this forum who also has been accepted to the USC Cinema & Television School or maybe someone who is currently studying there? I really would appreciate every answer and impression concerning USC! Greetings from Germany to all of you! I just have to get rid of this right now: American beer SUCKS! I realy will be missing the German one in LA!   AndrÃ©


----------



## sidharth (May 24, 2005)

Hi Andre,
Congrats on your selection in USC. Well i wud be trying for fall next yr. Im sid frm India. I'd like to ask u few questions abt admission. 
How much prior exp do u hv in filmmaking? cuz i dont hv any, im a comp enginner (graduated 2 yrs back) and worked in IT sector. Now i m seriously pallning for change of my line.
I also dont hv any portfolio except coll cerificates in varios extra cocuricular activities.
With all this, i really doubt if i can get thru USC.

Pls let me know abt all the stuff u hv done (portfolio etc) , wht it takes to gte into USC  etc

Shall wait for ur reply,
If u wnat u can add me on yahoo, sidharth_manu@yahoo.com


Ciao
thanks


----------



## Hoeks (May 25, 2005)

Hallo. Ich arbeite gerade mit 2 USC almuni an meinem thesis film an der NYU. Eventuel bin ich an der USC grad school in 2006. Bist du fuer Undergrad angemeldet?

Gruesse aus der Schweiz/NYC

Kris


----------



## Cheneration (May 26, 2005)

Hey Kris, 
das freut mich ja ungemein, dass ich in der USA eventuell auf einen deutschsprachigen Kollegen treffen wÃ¼rde!! Ja, ich bin an der USC als Undergraduate-Transfer akzeptiert worden (entweder 2nd Semester Sophmore oder 1st Junior)
Muss aber alle Film Kurse nachholen.
Wie lÃ¤ufts in NYU? Machst Du da etwa gerade Deinen Bachelor an der Tisch? Was treibt Dich zu USC? GruÃŸ AndrÃ©


----------



## Cheneration (May 26, 2005)

Hey Sid,

this little forum seems to become a truly international one. I am from Germany, Kris is from Switzerland and you are from India and all of us connects the same desire USC!!

To answer your question if I have a lot of film experience? Yeah I did some film work but not much. I mainly wrote scripts up till now. You don`t have to be worried about the technical aspect. Sure it`s helpful if you have some experience for example with 16mm or even super8. Digital and VHS are also a good experience but it is not required at USC since they will teach you all of these aspects there. The film school is not looking for finished technicians! USC is looking for people with visions and creative potential. This is far more important than the technical aspect. The technics of filmmaking are teachable to almost everyone who has a minimum of perception and enough ambition to learn it without giving up.
The portfolio is however of very great importance!!!
Here my advise to you: Be truthful and don`t try to be someone in your portfolio who you really are`nt - they want to know who YOU are! Ask yourself the question - why do I really want to become a filmmaker? Tell them why, but remain honest. If you have a vision thats great but don`t mention it if it does`nt come from heart. 
Probably I have to mention that also grades are of a great importance of beeing accepted to USC and to the film school itself.

Hopefully I could help you with my answer! If you have any further questions don`t hesitate to contact me!

Best wishes from Germany!
AndrÃ©


----------



## Hoeks (May 26, 2005)

heya chen, I'll write english haha

Yea I am in my last semester and I will shoot my thesis film in September. 

USC grad school is just a thought (and I need to get accepted first) but I am not sure if it will help me a lot (Doing UG at tisch or USC is almost the same than grad school..basically same stuff).

Yet, I am more a "hollywood" film maker and USC is definitely the school for that direction


----------



## sidharth (May 30, 2005)

Hi Andre,
Thanks for all the advise n suggestions.
I have few more questions for u:

a) U mentioned tht u wrote scripts , so was  this all u mentioned in your portfolio list? If i have to mention anything in my portfolio , it wud simply be my participation in debates, skits, music competition, extempores etc (cuz i dont have any film related studff). Also becuz u sed be honest so i m not exagerrating ny stuff in portfolio.

I feel discouraged when ppl say tht i m from a comp engineering background and wud have minimal chances of getting admission in US.

In India we jus have 1 gud college and getting there is also quite tough and hence i m aiming for US. But i guess i stand no chance of getting admitted anywhere cuz i have no film exp. I keep jotting down many ideas tht strike/appeal me or come to my mind so tht in late future i can think of developing those ideas into scripts.

b) So can u help me identify univ in US who wud accept a computer enginner for MFA degree and are not strict or are flexible with portfolio requirement.


Im dying to come to states and at present m studying for my GRE , i wud luv to come to USC, hv heard lot abt it. I even left my IT job so tht i cud concentrate now more on my film line.


Hope u can understand.
Pls help me Andre.

Sid


----------



## duders (May 30, 2005)

Hi Sid,

First, I think you should take it easy! You've still got A LOT of time if you are planning on applying for Fall 2006 (as 2005 deadlines have already passed). Nothing needs to get done right away.

The MFA application process is slightly different from the undergrad process. One big change is that it's FAR MORE competitive (the acceptance rates are lower for grad school as opposed to undergrad).

Just to let you know, I should say that I know all about the USC process, because although I am not going to USC, I am going to NYU, and the process is pretty much the same.

Also, I am an international student, so I can relate to your woes.

Don't worry about your computer degree, as long as you do have a degree. They don't care what it is in, or where it is from. That is what they are flexible on.

However, what they are NOT flexible on is the portfolio requirements. The portfolio and the written statements are the most important elements that will set you apart from the THOUSANDS that will apply.

You do not necessarily need to submit previous film stuff (I didn't, because like you, I don't have a background in film), but they are looking for examples of your 'visual' work. Whether it be in photography, painting etc...what is your unique perspective on things?

If you want to start working on something, work on writing the samples that they ask for. Do not submit anything else.

Preparing for the GRE is important (but it should be pretty simple as your english is fine). I don't know about your undergrad grades, but we'll assume that they are good.

What you should REALLY do, is think about *WHY* you want to go to USC. They do not need to hear "because USC is the best industry school!". They already know that. Think about what you hope to gain by going there, what you want to learn, and why you *need* to become a filmmaker. I think it's useless to talk about your dreams and how important it is to you (because obviously everyone is going to talk about that, otherwise they wouldn't be applying to USC). Talk about your life, talk about what new perspectives you will bring to the medium . Talk about how your computer engineering backgrounds fits into all of this.

What they are looking for is someone with a unique perspective, that has some life experience and has something to say about it all. 

Also, DO NOT limit yourself to USC. There a LOT of other well respected film schools out there. Apply to a lot of them. I think the only schools that REQUIRE undergrad degrees in film are UCLA and AFI. That is 2 out of hundreds. Do not get caught up in the USC/NYU/UCLA/AFI/Columbia hype. If you are really serious about filmmaking, it really doesn't matter where you are going. Just be passionate and determined.

Keep that in mind, and you will have no problem. Relax, it isn't that tough to get in. Do not focus on telling them what you think that they want to hear. Focus on being yourself.

If you have more questions, let me know your email address and I can email you privately.

(SORRY FOR THE REALLY LONG POST EVERYONE)


----------



## sidharth (May 30, 2005)

Hi Duder,
Thanks for ur mail buddy. And im sure it wasnt a long mail. U r going to NYU , congrats for tht. I really dunno y u havnt chosen USc but surely NYU for u has scored over others.

u can mail me at sidharthskumar@india.com or add me on yahoo , sidharth_manu@yahoo.com

I was planning to apply for Spring 2006 in USC , hence have already finished with my SOP and 2 writing samples (as u mentioned).

If u want i can mail them to you , tht will give u an idea/assessment abt me.
I shud be over with my GRE by July end and i think from july till Nov , i shud work in some film production house gaining exp. But this wud be gud if i look fwd to apply in USC for fall 2006 (i think this will suit me)

I m staying in New Delhi w/c is more into Documentary filming unlike the place Mumbai where we have "Bollywood" , all commercial films made.

Do doc films include working on 16 mm etc?

I visited AFI site and they hv mentioned tht ppl with no film exp must hv 3-5 yrs exp , not i dunno whetehr they will rate film exp more than IT exp or not?

Hey will Film School :Confidential book help me?
I really dont think so , tht the reason i hvnt purchased tht book yet , jus hv access to its authors site.

I jus wanted to be in touch with someone who cud understand my state and guide me properly.
I scored pretty well in my undergrad (i.e com engineer degree , it was a 4 yr course , got 75% agregate).

And who doesnt wanna goto the best coll like USC, UCLA , AFI etc (includin me who doesnt evn have  aportfolio).

I want schools who r flexible in terms of PORTFOLIO. Isnt their any otehr way to show ones creativity?? Well , we got 2nd prize in web designing in inter coll festival, isnt there any creativity involved in web designing??


As u sed tht if u hv the talent , any school wud do. Im ready for a B grade school but where , which r they? 

Huder, hw can my comp degree really help me in filmmaking. I mean if i say i can get animations n other stuff in films, they wud advise me to go for MS in Multimedia instead of MFA


----------



## sidharth (May 30, 2005)

Hey sorry adding more,
I pressed the "Post Now" button accidentaly.

Ya, so wud u advise me to build my portfolio.
Getting exp in a production house is more than enough , they dont pay u is not the questions.
And after all beggers r not choosers.

Im searching for univ of my type here
http://www.tomedgar.com/fsc/fsc4.html

Cya dude!
n once again thanks.


----------



## Cheneration (May 31, 2005)

Hey Sid,

At first I have to say that I agree in many things with duders comment! You really have now enough time to prepare yourself for the next application round for fall semester of 2006.
To come back to your question: "What did I mention in my portfolio list?" I mentioned that I wrote some scripts. I have some experience in 16mm because I visited some courses for the basics of filmmaking in Germany where we made a short movie. Further more I have some experience with Super 8 and a little with digital. I did a little short on VHS. In my University I also had an introduction into cutting and studio work (really old equipment)
Further more I told them that I write poems and short storys. In high school I wrote some articles for the school news paper. I just want to show you that I know a few film basics but I am not experienced in filmmaking! My creative emphasis was up till now mainly writing. Naturally it is an advantage if you can refer in your portfolio to some film experience... Maybe you can visit some introduction courses to film in India to get knowledge of some simple basics of filmmking... 
One of the most important aspects of beeing accepted to USC will be your writing:

1. Cinema-Television Personal Statement:
Here they want to know who you are as a person. Express your individuality and your life experience thus far and comment on what has shaped your values and creative interests.
It should answer the question: "Who are you as a person? What are you trying to say, using film or other media?" This statement is a measure of creativity, self-awareness and vision.    

2. Writing samples 

Category I: You have to write a character profile of a person you have known or imagined, whom you consider to be truly unique.
Category II: Here you have to describe the most emotional moment of your life. 

 Remember to keep an eye on the application deadlines!!! The one for the film school at USC ends already November-December. Also apply for other film schools since USC is VERY competitive!!!!

 Are you looking for film programs which are beginning undergraduate programs or graduate? What would be your academic standing? Here are some other film schools I really would recommend to you: 

Undergraduate programs (you also can go as a graduate to these schools but you probably will have to make up some film courses) : 

LMU (Loyola Marymount University also in LA - great inside tip!!!), CSULB (California State University Longbeach, in LA - Spielberg went there after he was rejected from USC) ,
UCSD (University of California San Diego), Chapman University (between LA and San Diego), SFSU (San Francisco State University), maybe AFI (American Film Institute also situated in LA), NYU (New York University probably the second best school for film in the nation) FSU (Florida State University), University of Texas at Austin, UNO (University of New Orleans - I heard from many that their program is very good - but the university itself is not one of the top ones; another advantage is: very cheap tuition and fees and one of the greatest citys in the US New Orleans!), Northwestern University.

As you can see there are many schools with decent film programs; and the ones I listed are`nt probably the only ones!
Here two GREAT graduate film programs:
UCLA (University of California Los Angeles) and Columbia University in New York.

I hope I could help you a little!
Jsut write me if you have more questions!

AndrÃ©


----------



## Hoeks (May 31, 2005)

"NYU (New York University probably the second best school for film in the nation)"

---------

haha we NYU people would argue that NYU is the best school right before USC


the timeless old fight between east and westcoast;


----------



## Cheneration (May 31, 2005)

Hey Kris,

jetzt schreib ich mal wieder auf Deutsch. SchÃ¤tze mal, dass Du fÃ¼r die Semesterferien in der Schweiz bist? Warum bist Du eigentlich nach Amerika gegangen? Hattest Du keine Lust eine Hochschule in der Schweiz oder in Deutschland zu besuchen? 

Mit USC und NYU hast Du wahrscheinlich recht - es ist der selbe alte Streit "Was ist die bessere Schule" Wahrscheinlich geben sich beide nicht viel, denn beide Unis sind wirklich phantastisch und haben tolle Regisseure und Filmschaffende herausgebracht! Ich wÃ¼rde aber sagen, dass doch zwei Kriterien fÃ¼r USC sprechen. Jedenfalls fÃ¼r mich: 
USC hat eindeutig die beste und modernste technische AusrÃ¼stung im Vergleich zu allen anderen UniversitÃ¤ten in der USA und USC ist in Los Angeles - also direkt am Geschehen! Ach ja Hollywood: Du hattest ja gesagt, dass Du dich mehr als ein Hollywood Filmemacher siehst. Was verstehst Du unter einem Hollywood Filmemacher?

Hinzu kommt, dass USC andauernd von US News Week als das beste Filmprogramm nominiert wurde.
Vielleicht darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass die UniversitÃ¤t selbst, um einiges besser eingestuft wird als NYU. 
New York ist aber eine viel, viel schÃ¶nere Stadt als LA, welches eher einer riesigen Kloake Ã¤hnelt! Das einzige was ich in LA als postiver bezeichnen kÃ¶nnte, ist das Wetter   
Kann auch sein, dass das alles BlÃ¶dsinn ist was ich gesagt habe Ã¼ber USC und NYU   Muss sogar neidlos sagen, dass mir die Regisseure, die NYU in der Geschichte hervorgebracht hat, besser gefallen als die von USC. Warum ist denn niemand hier auÃŸer mir, der bei USC angenommen wurde? FÃ¼hle mich in diesem Punkt ziemlich alleine gelassen, da viele in diesem Forum NYU besuchen 
ErzÃ¤hl mir doch mal ein bischen von NYU, den Leuten, Lehrern, der Uni, Stadt und wie es dort mit dem Filme machen klappt?

Also GruÃŸ AndrÃ©


----------



## sidharth (Jun 1, 2005)

Andre,
Ru going for your undergraduate or graduate program at USc?
Im looking fwd for Graduate Program , thts Masters Degree.

Shud i start looking ONLY into all universities mentioned on Tom edgars (Film school confidential) website?


Sid


----------



## Cheneration (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sid,

I just looked at Tom Edgars webside and the film schools he mentioned. I would look at all of them because most of them are very good and in addition don`t forget: LMU (Loyola Marymount University) - this university would have been my seconde choice after 1.USC, 2.NYU .  
Also have a look at UCSD (University of California San Diego) and  CSULB (California State University Longbeach - this was the university of Steven Spielberg after he didnÂ´t make it into USC)

To answer your question I am accepted as an undergraduate. I will then make my bachelor and my Master at USC. That means I will be there for at least four years.

Here is another great tip for you: The webside is called http://www.filmmaker.com Then click on L.O.A.F.S (Library of Annotated Film Schools)
That will be a great impression for you!!!!
There you can read comments on all film schools in the USA from students who currently study there or finished allready!

Best wishes !!!!
AndrÃ©


----------



## THX 1138 (Jun 2, 2005)

hi everyone.first of all congratulations to andre for getting into USC film school.man u might be really good.

well i have a doubt.i still have a year left for my grduation but once its done i plan to apply for USC.now i am basically interested in editing n have done some work.well i have one more year to go n plan to do as much work to add to the portfolio as possible.have already done a few ads,finished working in a 5 minute silent movie about mindspaces n rite now working on animation.it will be a screwball comedy cartoon much like beavis n butthead/south park types.

well my doubt is since i plan to get into editing do i require written matter in my portfolio  like u guys suggested or is it that more weightage would be given to my past editing work.i have good knowledge about hardware/sotware n have done a internship in a proffesional television firm too.


----------



## Cheneration (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi THX,

Check the application requirements for the animation program at USC: www-cntv.usc.edu/academic_programs/animation/academic-animation-admissions.cfm 
Animation seems to bee a graduate program... You also can take it as an undergraduate minor.

Yes you also will have to write the cinema-television personal statement. This will be probably the only thing you will have to write for the cinema & television school. The university itself also requires an essay in its application. Call the film school and give them your name and your adress and they will then send you application infomation. 
I wish you the best for your application! Your animation sounds great, I like cartoons like beavis & budhead! 

See ya hopefully at USC !
AndrÃ©


----------



## THX 1138 (Jun 3, 2005)

hey andre thanx a lot for the info man.really appreciate dat.but u see animation is not really the area of my interest.i am more into editing n ya animation is just a current project i am doing.actually we had the script n thought we wud do a cartoon because we cudnt find good actors.
but my actual problem is i am doing a undergrad course here in india n ya will pass out next year.its a 3 year degree program n by the time i pass out will have only 15 years of education n u need 16 years to apply for post grad studies in US.well my doubt is it possible for me to do one year of undergrad course in USC n then trasfer my previous credits i obtained in india to the one in USC n then apply for post grad.so then i will have 16 years of education.
i dont know maybe the rules apply only to india.not sure whether its the same in ur country.


----------



## NotaMono (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't go to USC, but I've worked on enough USC projects to know a thing or two about the school.  As far as I can tell they look for diversity in their applicants.  Experience is not something to worry about or rely on in the application process.  Grades, personal statement, writing samples, portfolio list, GRE scores and letters of recommendation are all important in their own way, but their admissions process is _very strange_ and it would be futile to try and tailor oneself to fit any sort of model applicant.  To my understanding, they hand stacks of about 100 applications each to various faculty members and tell them to each pick the 10 they feel are most qualified.



> Originally posted by sidharth:
> i guess i stand no chance of getting admitted anywhere cuz i have no film exp.



Most graduate programs won't hold lack of experience against you.  USC is the perfect place for you to start because they don't even accept reels etc.  I've personally known several people that got their MFA's there without any prior film experience.



> Originally posted by sidharth:
> I visited AFI site and they hv mentioned tht ppl with no film exp must hv 3-5 yrs exp , not i dunno whetehr they will rate film exp more than IT exp or not?



AFI does not _require_ people to have undergraduate degrees in film, but most of their students do have them.  They will certainly _not_ count IT experience, however, I don't think they actually sit down and do the math on any applicants.  Usually the reel (That they do require) will speak to the level of a person's experience.



> Originally posted by sidharth:
> Hey will Film School :Confidential book help me?



I find that book to be a bit out dated, and it had quite a few inaccuracies at the time (Their chapter on AFI is almost entirely wrong).



> Originally posted by sidharth:
> we got 2nd prize in web designing in inter coll festival, isnt there any creativity involved in web designing??



I would consider web design completely fair game for the portfolio list, particularly if you won a prize for it.



> Originally posted by Hoeks:
> Doing UG at tisch or USC is almost the same than grad school..basically same stuff



Don't be too sure of that.  There are a lot of people at AFI that did their undergrad at Tisch, and several have specifically said that they've been learning tons of things that they never would have at NYU.



> Originally posted by Cheneration:
> Also have a look at UCSD (University of California San Diego)



I did my undergraduate work at UCSD, so if you want any info in it I'd be happy to help.  In a nutshell, the school is _very _strong on philosophy, but weak on technical issues.

Nota "La Joya De La Jolla" Mono


----------



## Sri (Jun 9, 2005)

Andre, Duders, Sid, and Nota Mono

Thank You so much all of you... i m in a similar situation as sid and i want to get in some film school by the fall of 2006 for an MFA....

I am also an indian like sid but i am from Mumbai...i have software as well as engineering teaching experience in a college, a total of 5 years.....

i have 2 concerns......

1. where can i find the last dates of submitting the applications for various film schools?

2. i am working on a small script (abt 20 min)for a film i will be shooting on DV...i have  avid and pro tools experience (and also on final cut and premiere)...and plan to edit the film on the same.... the film should be ready by october....
my question is, Will i get some sort of teaching assistanceship if i can produce the work I have done?? like teaching avid to undergrads or something? and also will october be too late to apply????
bcos for me getting a waiver or scholarship or fellowship is of utmost importance or else i will never be able to make it there.....and i want to....

i am very thank ful to all of you cos your conversation has cleared so many of the doubts that i had in my mind and i was lookig all over the web to find these practical answers....

i will be very thankful anyone who can contribute to this....


----------



## sidharth (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Sri,
I think u first of all, need to shortlist the univ where u wanan apply . 
Accordingly go to their websites, n look at their requirements.

Chk the link above in threads for film schools by Tom Edgar.

U seem to be having decent portfolio , n dude scholarship is imp to everyone.

have u given ur GRE? Wht do u think , i shud start on for building my portfoilio ( i mean on w/c things shud i start gainin exp?)

Can u givvem ur mail id? (preferably yahoo one)

-Sid


----------



## USCTiff (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here but in response to this topic--I have been accepted into USC's graduate program for the spring 2006 semester.  I would also like to know if anyone else around here will be heading into the program.  Hey, maybe I'll get to see you Chen! If you're starting in the Fall :-D  

I also have been accepted to LMU (Loyola Marymount Univ) graduate film program and also a finalist for AFI's program... I was really impressed with LMU though.  They are really efficient and have excellent hospitality. I really felt guilty turning them down. So if anyone does have other questions regarding any of these schools, feel free to ask.


----------



## Cheneration (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Tiff,
thats great news that you also got accepted at USC. Now I am not the only one in this forum going to USC   What film major will you be taking? I am in the production program.  
I also wanted to apply to LMU but I got accepted to USC first and didn`t finish my application anymore. LMU would of been my seconde choice university after USC! LMU has a great ethical background! You definitely will see me at USC   . My flight to LA is going on the 14th of August. Best wishes from Germany! AndrÃ©


----------



## USCTiff (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi AndrÃ©!

Yeah, pretty exciting huh! I will also be in the production program  I had applied to USC, LMU and AFI all at the same time because I didn't want to put all my eggs in one basket--esp. since USC is so competitive. But you are right, LMU does have a very ethnic background, it's def. a great school!  

Well let's keep in touch and I'm almost certain I will see you there! Remember the "USC Mafia"


----------



## Gina Ramirez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey, I'm a current USC film production student. When you guys get here we should hang out, email me if you want  http://www.ginaramirez.com


----------



## Tim (Sep 2, 2005)

what is a solid gre score for usc grad film school in production.  is a 1230(680math, 550verbal) good enough to put you in range.  Does the undergrad emphasize the academic numbers more?  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dirty-Harry (Dec 4, 2005)

I can sense this forum topic`s cultural diversity. I am myself from Finland,(country like Canada, next to Schweden). I am interested in studying in USA in a great filmschool like NYU or USC. I little bit failed in highschool being so lazy, because I was so into everything related to film that it took a lot of my persistence and soul. 

Them who got accepted in filmschools of USA: How well you did in highschool(grades and stuff)? What did you have in your portfolio? What was your economical situation? How much it costs to study in USA. How hard/easy it is to get scholarships in USA?


----------

